

Show HN: Belle – Configurable React Components with Great UX - nik-graf
http://nikgraf.github.io/belle/#/guide/introducing-belle

======
nik-graf
Hey, I'm one of the creators of Belle. Feel free to reach out in this thread
in case you have any questions :)

------
gianluca665
Great resource, must have if I want to have a plateau of reusable components
for a REACT application, good job!

------
sebastianconcpt
I really like the TextArea that auto-grows
[http://nikgraf.github.io/belle/#/component/text-
input](http://nikgraf.github.io/belle/#/component/text-input)

It grows/contracts just as expected in Android and iOS too. That's handy. Nice
job!

~~~
nik-graf
Thanks Sebastian :)

------
technic
Modal and tooltip/popover are the components that forced me to add react-
bootstrap to my project (I didn't want to build those on my own.) Really
looking forward to trying out Belle once those land.

~~~
nik-graf
Thanks for your feedback technic. All of them are definitely on our list of
components we want to do :)

Have you ever checked out: [https://github.com/rackt/react-
modal](https://github.com/rackt/react-modal)

Seems to be pretty solid implementation.

------
jyotipuri
Great UX React components you should check out... .... from Creator No.2 :)

------
jyotipuri
CSS in JS, works great... You see belle components are so very stable and
configurable, you change theme of whole app so easily.

------
iweinfuld
Congratulations Jyoti and Nik. I'm curious what the folks over here think
about the choice to put styling in js.

~~~
nik-graf
Hey Iwein, there are couple fundamental issue with the way we style HTML
elements today. CSS is exposing every declaration into a global namespace.
This makes it to eliminate dead code as it is hard to figure out where it is
used. Many techniques like BEM were invented and declared as "the right way"
to do styling.

I don't know if inline-styles defined in JS are the end-game, but working with
it in combination with building components turned out to be working way better
for us than using CSS.

If you want to know more about it I highly recommend this slidedeck:
[https://speakerdeck.com/vjeux/react-css-in-
js](https://speakerdeck.com/vjeux/react-css-in-js)

------
rpwverheij
looking really nice. Specifically the toggle is something I was looking for.
This looks like clean use of markup and proper setup of CSS with good docu.
Will definitly embed this in the future, and looking forward to see even more
components. good stuff!

~~~
nik-graf
Thank you very much. Glad you like it :)

